# Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem



## kingslyk (16 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe die produktclub.de in kostenlos registration for 1 monat probe angemeldet. 
Und habe ich keine produkt catalog bekommen nut bei mail (2-3) .
Und danach sie haben mir eine rechnung geschickt das muss ich 1 jahre geld zu zahlen, weil habe ich gar nicht benutzt und gar nicht für eien kosten service gemeldet. 
Ich habe die kundigung von service aber sie haben für ende ein jahre gekündigt. 

Danach sie habe eine mannbeschied für mich geschickt von [........] inskaso ... Ich habe gedacht diese ist eine online scam und hab ich das ignoriet. 
Sie habe das jede 20 tagen das geschickt und 2 monat früher hab ich eine selbst geschriebne erklarung zu [.........] geschicht. 
Aber keine antwort von [.......]. 

Ich habe gedacht meine problem ist over. aber jetzt sie haben eine negative schufa eintrag gemacht. Und die beitrag ist jetzt 200 Euro. 
(meine bank sagt das hab ich eine -ve schufa (brauch ich dringend kredit)). 

Bitte hilfen sie mir in welche richtung zu gehen. Jemand hat eine idee zu diese problem zu lösen. 

Ich wöllte nicht bezahlen weil bin ich für eine kostenlos service gemeldet und gar nicht benutzt auch. 


danke 

mfg
kingsly


----------



## Don Pablo (16 März 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*



kingslyk schrieb:


> Danach sie habe eine mannbeschied für mich geschickt von Dobnowski inskaso ...


Ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Gericht in einem gelben Umschlag.
Was Du vermutlich meinst Du eine Mahnung. 
Die kann dir jeder unseröse Inkassobutzen für ungerechtfertigte Forderungen schicken.
Eine automatische Vertragsverlängerung ist ohne Zustimmung nicht wirksam.


----------



## kingslyk (16 März 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*

Hallo Don pablo, 
vielen dank für ihre schnelle antwort. 

Ich weiß nicht welche ist eine mahnbescheid. 
Ich habe viele brief bekommen immer mit eine überweisung formular drin. 
Ich habe gedacht das ist eine scam. 
Ich überprüfe heute noch mal die briefen. 

Vielen dank. 

mfg
kingsly


----------



## KatzenHai (16 März 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*



kingslyk schrieb:


> Danach sie habe eine mannbeschied für mich geschickt ...
> ... aber jetzt sie haben eine negative schufa eintrag gemacht.


Ich würde diesen Fall einem Rechtsanwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale vorlegen, mit allen Schreiben, und zwar schleunigst.


----------



## kingslyk (30 März 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*

sorry fuer die spaetestens antwort (wegen meine arbeit wechselung). 
und vielen dank KatzenHai fuer ihre antwort.

Meanwhile.. war ich in der schufa und sie haben mit [.........] inkasso eine erkalrung geschick und auch habe ich eine antwort von ihm bekommen. 

"
Aufgrund der entsprechenden rueckfrage bei der [..........9 inkasso gmbh in Hamm wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass die gemeldete forderung zutreffend ist und noch nicht augeglichen wurde.

In diesem Zusammenhang wurde und auch mitgeteilt, dass die forderung , wie wir ja auch bereits in unserem datenbestand gespeichert haben, mit Datum 13.02.2009 beim amtgericht hagen ( aktenzeichen 09-3060825-0-9) tituliert wurde.
" 
Dann mail sagt.. muss ich mit [..........] ein verbindung setzen.


Ich setze eine verbindung mit [........] nochmal... auch gehe ich verbraucherzentrale ()... 
Ich weiss nicht zu rechtanwalter.. weil fuer das auch muss ich zahlen .. naa..


----------



## kingslyk (16 April 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*

Hallo zussamen, 
huete habe ich mit (Do..ki Inkasso Gmbh) angeruft wegen mein problem. 
Jetzt sie sagen das, habe ich nicht die wiederspruch annehmen. so muss ich jetzt die betrag zahlen. 

Sie haben etwas gesagt uber tituliert in amtgericht so muss ich die betrag zahlen. 

Ich verstehe ueberhaupt nicht was sie meinst? 

bitte Kann jemand mir erklaren?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich würde diesen Fall einem Rechtsanwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale vorlegen, mit allen Schreiben, und zwar schleunigst.


Gerne noch einmal:

Ich würde diesen Fall einem Rechtsanwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale vorlegen, mit allen Schreiben, und zwar schleunigst.


----------



## kingslyk (16 April 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*

Hallo Katzehai, 
Danke fuer deine antwort. 
Letze woche war ich in verbraucherzentrale. 
Sie konnte mir nicht helfen weil vollstreckungsbescheid  und auch in amtgericht tituliert. 

sie haben gesagt , besser ich eine verbindung mit inkasso oder rechtanwahlt gehen. 

heute hab ich inkasso angeruft - das hab ich in lezte post.

Ok dann, gehe ich zu eine rechanwahlt. 

jetzt betrag ist 214 Euro, das ist nicht optimal wenn anwahlt kosten ist mehr als die betrag.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: Produktclub.de negative schufa eintrag problem*

1. Alternative:

Vollstreckungsbescheid ist vollwirksam und rechtmäßig zu Stande gekommen.

Dann sollte er bezahlt werden, weil alles andere keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben dürfte.


2. Alternative:

Vollstreckungsbescheid ist fehlerhaft (z.B. ohne wirksame Zustellung) zu Stande gekommen.

Dann kann dagegen vorgegangen werden, was aber für Laien kaum zu leisten ist und daher von einem Anwalt gemacht werden sollte.


Die Alternativen zu prüfen ist ebenfalls komplex und hier im Forum aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht zu leisten.

Also -> Ab zum Anwalt!


----------

